# Fun at RMC?



## F.Prefect (15 Jan 2009)

Right now, Im an applicant to RMC, as a pilot, and I'm going to ACS in late February, and I've not been able to find the answer to one question that's been bugging me.
 I know I'm going to get reprimanded by someone for this because everything I've read about is how school is strictly for learning, but to any graduates, was your time at RMC fun? I've read so far that studying, classwork, sports, and military training will take up all your time, and don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining or whining,  I'm just wondering if it was any fun being there or if there's any social life at RMC?

Thanks


----------



## GINge! (15 Jan 2009)

Fair bit of social life, jolly japes and capers abound. From informal Sqn BBQ to mess dinners, to very formal big balls (heh heh), and hijinks and larks, oh what merry fun indeed. Nostalgia is great, I hardly remember the misery now.


----------



## ballz (20 Jan 2009)

I am not at RMC, and that is for the reasons which you ask about. I have now come across many a people at RMC and have no heard good things when it comes to a real college experience. I have met people when they were just about to graduate, just starting, and am good friends with somebody who just started this year, and still in contact with someone in their 2nd year.

Really, there isn't much fun compared to a civie college. Sure, you have your fun, but it's only a fraction of what a civie school will offer you for fun. I can say this with a lot of confidence that I'm right, and this is the reason I chose not to go to RMC. I wanted the college experience and everything that goes with it, nothing left out. 

Now, on the other hand, there is no doubt that RMC prepares you more for a career in the military than civie school, and will make all your training courses much easier. That is the whole point of RMC, and it does that job very well.


----------



## tyciol (20 Jan 2009)

All the extracurricular sports I've heard about sound pretty fun in and of themself. I think there's probably good socializing between people who are pursuing a common interest or skill. In a way, it's probably better than just random socializing since you have that sense of purpose that bonds you right?

My guess is the first year has less opportunities since there was some rule about having to be in uniform, but after that, people are allowed to go to town right? Socializing doesn't have to be limited to other RMC students in that case, pretty much like any uni you can find friends among the populace once you've earned the priviledge.


----------



## chris_log (20 Jan 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> I am not at RMC, and that is for the reasons which you ask about. I have now come across many a people at RMC and have no heard good things when it comes to a real college experience. I have met people when they were just about to graduate, just starting, and am good friends with somebody who just started this year, and still in contact with someone in their 2nd year.
> 
> Really, there isn't much fun compared to a civie college. Sure, you have your fun, but it's only a fraction of what a civie school will offer you for fun. I can say this with a lot of confidence that I'm right, and this is the reason I chose not to go to RMC. I wanted the college experience and everything that goes with it, nothing left out.
> 
> Now, on the other hand, there is no doubt that RMC prepares you more for a career in the military than civie school, and will make all your training courses much easier. That is the whole point of RMC, and it does that job very well.



RMC is what you make it. What exactly do you mean by 'college fun'? Drinking yourself into oblivion, getting baked on magic brownies, stumbling blind drunk in the drunk tank and waking up one morning and realizing that the girl beside you was way more attractive the night before and that your junk suddenly itches? 

Don't worry, minus the brownie parts that all goes on at RMC too. 

So, you're wrong. Some people find RMC fun, some don't. Some people at civvie school find it fun, some don't. It's all up to the person. Me, I chose to spend 2 and a half years of my uni experience hardly ever drinking and instead spending my bar nights kicking out drunks instead of being one. For some people that doesn't sound fun, for me it was.


----------



## Big Foot (20 Jan 2009)

Speaking as a recent RMC grad, I can tell you that over the 5 years I spent in the College system (I did prep year), I had a lot of fun, met some great people and learned an awful lot. It really is true, RMC is what you make of it. Sure, it kinda sucks having to be out in town in uniform or things like that but you can't let those things hold you back. If we all listened to the bad rumours we had heard about various places, no one would do anything. Honestly, if RMC is what you want to do then I say go for it and make the most of your experience. If you're not willing to try your hardest and do what you can to enjoy yourself while there, leave the spot open for someone who wants it.


----------



## chris_log (20 Jan 2009)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Honestly, if RMC is what you want to do then I say go for it and make the most of your experience. If you're not willing to try your hardest and do what you can to enjoy yourself while there, leave the spot open for someone who wants it.



Bingo.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jan 2009)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Honestly, if RMC is what you want to do then I say go for it and make the most of your experience. If you're not willing to try your hardest and do what you can to enjoy yourself while there, leave the spot open for someone who wants it.





			
				Piper said:
			
		

> Bingo.



That is practical advice for any job in the CF, or on Civie Street, as a matter of fact.  Life is what you make it.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jan 2009)

So, let me see if I understand this.......

Several posters, who have never been to RMC, say it sucks

Several posters, who are currently in/have graduated from RMC (oh....for argument's' sake, let's call them "people who know what the fuck they're talking about"), say fun is there, and life is what you make it.


That's one of the joys of the internet, including this site -- everyone has an opinion, and there's really no requirement that they be _informed_ opinions.

 :


----------



## F.Prefect (20 Jan 2009)

Thanks everyone, this helped a lot, especially:


			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Several posters, who have never been to RMC, say it sucks
> 
> Several posters, who are currently in/have graduated from RMC (oh....for argument's' sake, let's call them "people who know what the frig they're talking about"), say fun is there, and life is what you make it.


  if anything, i think it just made me more excited about the chance to go (here's hoping I get in)


----------



## The Dunnminator (20 Jan 2009)

I am in civy-u and I'm having a great time but I am sure that I would have a lot of fun at RMC too. Probably not the same kind of fun but it's not like there was only one way to be happy. Do what you think will be the best for you, to me it's like there is no wrong choice.


----------



## ballz (21 Jan 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> RMC is what you make it. What exactly do you mean by 'college fun'? Drinking yourself into oblivion, getting baked on magic brownies, stumbling blind drunk in the drunk tank and waking up one morning and realizing that the girl beside you was way more attractive the night before and that your junk suddenly itches?
> 
> Don't worry, minus the brownie parts that all goes on at RMC too.
> 
> So, you're wrong. Some people find RMC fun, some don't. Some people at civvie school find it fun, some don't. It's all up to the person. Me, I chose to spend 2 and a half years of my uni experience hardly ever drinking and instead spending my bar nights kicking out drunks instead of being one. For some people that doesn't sound fun, for me it was.



Can't see why you're quoting "college fun" since it was never once said in my post? Also, don't be so quick to call me wrong. Read my post again and get the real point behind it, not just take offense because you think I'm downtalking your precious school.

I acknowledged that there's fun. It's it's own lifestyle. There is fun to it. All I said is that, compared to Civie U, it is not AS fun. I also mentioned that, the point to RMC to prepare you for a military career, hence, it depends on what you want. Lots of fun, no prep vs smaller amount of fun but better military prep. You can say what you want, going to RMC puts limits on your "college experience," which is a hell of a lot more important in the overall picture than the classes themself IMO. Sure, you get an RMC experience, and that has it's own benefit, but they are two different things.

As for your list of "college fun," I have only done one of those things (drinking myself into oblivion, and not on a very routine basis) and I did not need college to manage that one. Actually I've been more sober since I started univeristy. Again you're just jumping at stuff. The stuff I enjoy most about college is living on my own and having my own scheduale and not having a fricken curfew. If I want to go out I can when I want, if I don't want to go out I don't have to. I also manage my own bills and financial yada yada and have to budget for certain things.

In other words, I'm a big boy now (yay *claps playfully*). Not sure I would feel the same way at RMC.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> So, let me see if I understand this.......
> 
> Several posters, who have never been to RMC, say it sucks
> 
> ...



I'm just going to ignore getting being presumed ignorant since I never once said RMC "sucks" or isn't fun, so obviously your post must be directed at somebody else.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> You can say what you want, going to RMC puts limits on your "college experience," which is a hell of a lot more important in the overall picture than the classes themself IMO.



Really?  I'm sure there are others would think your classes (and passing them) are far more important.



			
				ballz said:
			
		

> The stuff I enjoy most about college is living on my own and having my own scheduale and not having a fricken curfew. If I want to go out I can when I want, if I don't want to go out I don't have to.



And you want to be in the military?  :


----------



## Lumber (21 Jan 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> The stuff I enjoy most about college is living on my own and having my own scheduale and not having a fricken curfew. If I want to go out I can when I want, if I don't want to go out I don't have to.



What? Curfew? What Curfew? Me and some buds left the campus at midnight last night for beers and poutine. Got back around 0200. Good times. 

As for the original question about "Fun at RMC?", is the institution, RMC, in itself fun? No I don't think so. But then again, neither is Civi-U. It's what you do with your spare time and with the people you meet that allows you to have a fun time.

For some people, going out and getting obliterated and waking up next to a coyote-ugly is fun. If that's their cup of tea, have at 'er boys, it's not mine. But if you're at RMC, you won't be doing this very often. Going out and getting hammered on a Sunday or Tuesday night is a lot less appealing when you have form up at 0715 the next morning (not that it hasn't been done before), and having a queen's girl do the walk of shame past your chain of command isn't exactly what you want considering frat in the shacks is technically a no-no. 

That being said, there are a lot of unique experiences at RMC that are fun that just aren't offered at civilian university. For example, rappelling and C7 and Browning 9mm range days. I think the people who are saying that RMC "sucks" are referring to the extra baggage that comes along with going to a milcol. Uniforms, form ups, hair cuts, mandatory attendance, mandatory IMs, duty weekends, duty, etc... However, these don't often get in the way of having fun here at RMC.

If your idea of "fun" is living on your own, having to manage your own expensive, being able to skip your class 8am class because you're hungover and not having to wear a uniform, then RMC would be no fun. Otherwise, all the fun stuff this you do at civi-U such as getting absolutely plastered, chasing queen's girls (or RMC girls if you're really desperate), smoking sheesha, playing Xbox, going to the movies, etc and whatever, can all be done at RMC. 

Also, if you don't go to RMC, shut your mouths; you don't know what it's like. Tell us what you like about civilian university, tells us what's fun, and I and those who also attend(ed) RMC will give you a comparison. Otherwise, stay in your lane.


----------



## ballz (21 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Really?  I'm sure there are others would think your classes (and passing them) are far more important.



Really? You think they made me do Math 1000 because Calculus is used all the time in accounting and other things that are required for a business degree? And that what they wanted me to get out of that class is how to find derivatives and solve a few related rates problems??? Well sorry, but that's not what they're aiming at. Besides taking in money, it teaches you a way and theme of thinking. The raw material I learned in calculus I will never have to use again, but I may very well have to think the same way that the people who came up with all that stuff had to, to solve a problem in my own life.

Beyond that, like I said, it's a life experience. It enriches you, no different than travelling to other countries and experiencing their cultures. College is a culture itself, as is RMC. Two different experiences.

Obviously passing your classes is important, sweet buddy tell me something I don't know. I love how I'm the one getting called into question here even though I was never the one that said anything negative about RMC. But honestly, if anybody goes to university for 4 or 5 years, and all they get from it is a Bachelor's degree, I feel pretty sorry for them. The military wants us to have a degree as a formal qualification, only to prove a level of competance really. They don't care whether you get 51 or 99 (what do you call somebody that passed med school with a 51?), as long as you come out with the slip of paper. I'd like to come out with more than that slip of paper. F**king sue me.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And you want to be in the military?  :



A little cliche don't you think? :boring:


----------



## chris_log (21 Jan 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> Can't see why you're quoting "college fun" since it was never once said in my post? Also, don't be so quick to call me wrong. Read my post again and get the real point behind it, not just take offense because you think I'm downtalking your precious school.
> 
> I acknowledged that there's fun. It's it's own lifestyle. There is fun to it. All I said is that, compared to Civie U, it is not AS fun. I also mentioned that, the point to RMC to prepare you for a military career, hence, it depends on what you want. Lots of fun, no prep vs smaller amount of fun but better military prep. You can say what you want, going to RMC puts limits on your "college experience," which is a hell of a lot more important in the overall picture than the classes themself IMO. Sure, you get an RMC experience, and that has it's own benefit, but they are two different things.
> 
> ...



I don't go to RMC. 

I don't see how you figure RMC puts a damper on the 'college experience' (whatever the heck that is). Everyone I know at RMC gets to party, socialize and whatnot. Heck in some respects its better in that there is very easy access to sports teams and atheletic activities. RMC doesn't damper anything (except your clothing style, at least what I've seen around the campus....yikes). 

Until you've attended RMC it's really hard to make the claim that its not as fun a civvie-u. Again, its what you make it.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> I love how I'm the one getting called into question here even though I was never the one that said anything negative about RMC.



Not directly, no.



			
				ballz said:
			
		

> I am not at RMC, and that is for the reasons which you ask about. I have now come across many a people at RMC and *have no heard* good things when it comes to a real college experience.
> 
> Really, *there isn't much fun compared to a civie college*. Sure, you have your fun, but it's only a fraction of what a civie school will offer you for fun. *I can say this with a lot of confidence that I'm right*, and this is the reason I chose not to go to RMC.



But you're making comparisons you have no way of knowing for certain.



			
				ballz said:
			
		

> All I said is that, *compared to Civie U, it is not AS fun*.
> You can say what you want, *going to RMC puts limits on your "college experience,"*


----------



## ballz (21 Jan 2009)

Well then I guess we should all just shut up and let only people that attended both do the talking. The only way to determine how fun something is, is by comparison.


----------



## HeadLamp (21 Jan 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> Well then I guess we should all just shut up and let only people that attended both do the talking. The only way to determine how fun something is, is by comparison.



 The question wasn't which was "more fun". The question was if there was any fun to be had at RMC. Which would mean that you would have actually had to have gone to RMC to be able to answer the OP's question. 

 I disagree with your statement about comparisons. I can sit in front of a Playstaytion and determine how much fun I'm having playing the game without having played a plethora of other related games. It should read: "The only way to determine how fun something is compared to something else, is by comparison", Which is a blatantly obvious statement that doesn't even really have a purpose being said.


----------



## ballz (21 Jan 2009)

OK this is about to get horrendously off-topic, and you're remark isn't worth the oxygen required to dispute it.

F**k I can't stop myself... Try explaining to someone who has never played a playstation before how fun it is.


----------



## HeadLamp (21 Jan 2009)

The question was "was there any fun to be had".

 When you take any answer to that question and strip it down to the raw base you get something resembling a "yes or no" answer. There's really no need for a comparison to be made. 

 But, even though your question doesn't directly relate to what OP was asking, I will try to answer anyway.

 "How fun is it"

 Answer: "It's a blast", "It's TONS of fun", "It's the most boring thing I've ever had to endure on the face of this planet", "You would enjoy it a lot, but it's not my thing", etc...

 Comparing it to something else is definately ONE WAY to convey "how fun" it is on to someone else, but it definately isn't necessary.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (21 Jan 2009)

Ok folks, time for the "FUN" police to come in.

Refer back to Journeyman's post above.  "FUN" is what you make it, but the pissing contest will have to stop now.

Locked.  Normal procedure applies if there is anything more relevant to add later.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

